
Nintendo launches a $30 SNES-style wireless controller for the Switch - tosh
https://thenextweb.com/plugged/2019/09/05/nintendo-launches-a-30-snes-style-wireless-controller-for-the-switch/
======
aphextim
I would be interested in the latency time of this.

I know that people who speedrun need the least amount of input lag and as it
is wireless I wonder if it holds up to speedrunner standards.

For Smash Bros they don't even like to use the Nintendo Pro Controller because
of the input lag and most opt for a cheaper corded controller.

It seems like a nice product for 99% of the market who want the nostalgia
without the need for low latency.

